# Greenhead



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Recent Hunt with my dog... guess you could call it a slow day. I only bagged one Greenhead but got some pics of my dog with it that I thought turned out ok. Not artistic... probably just photos of a dead bird but I liked em and thought I'd share.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats a good look dog, Boy or Girl? Once you go black you can never go back. Here's a pic of my old gal. She's gettin' old but she's still purty.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Man thats a good dog if you got him to hold still for you when you took the picture.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Glyph... and guys. He is a good dog. I was talking to the wife today saying how good he is for pictures. He holds the bird on command and sits still.... I almost think he likes the pictures. Thats a great picture of the old lady dog.... Don't know what it is about pictures like that, but I really like pics of dogs with a little age showing. Its great when they are still good partners for us even in their golden years.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice shots Riverrat, looks like your dog has a "soft" mouth.


----------

